# helicobactor pylori



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

hey! I was just wondering if anyone here has had Helicobactor Pylori or been tested for Helicobactor Pylori.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2004)

Yes, I did have this! Probably 3 years now. I didn't really feel sick, but I tested positive for it. Since it wasn't making me that sick, I waited until semester break to take the 2 weeks of really nasty antibiotics so I could do it while at my parent's. The antibiotics were nasty, I got thrush (yeast in mouth, among other places) promptly, and also had to take this mouthwash for the thrush. It was quite the production. Can't say I felt any different for all the suffering, but I guess it had to be done!midge


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

Freshman year, around january I started getting cramps in my upper gut, then vomiting blood. I ended up ignoring it cuz of school stuff and a concert my band was giving in memoriam of our friend who had passed in an ATV accident..well I passed out after the concert and almost had a heart attack from blood loss and dehydration due to the hole the h.p. had eaten in my stomach and duadenum. I ended up in the hospital on saline drips and biaxin, and obviously I survived. But if u suspect u have h.p. dont ignore it. It almost killed me, and all it takes is a few weeks of anti-biotics and its over.


----------



## yolo (Jan 15, 2002)

I have read that an herb called mastic gum has been researched by several universities and can fight helicobacter pylori in as few as 2 weeks as well. I have ordered some since they say many people have it and don't know it.


----------



## exxon (May 12, 2003)

I had a breath test about two weeks ago for h pylori it came back postive. I am currenty taking a 16 day cycle of antibiotics.


----------



## FDNY83 (Nov 28, 2004)

I just had a blood test the past week, I am waiting for results and hoping i have it so maybe i can cure some of my symptoms


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

thanks for replying, I was wondering if anyone thought that, that is how their IBS started, or if it was something else on top of IBS.


----------

